
Ask HN: How can I make money when I am bored? - franca
	I am bored now. I am looking for work to do. I already have a full-time job but sometimes I want to do something different and make money. I don&#x27;t want a regular part-time job. I don&#x27;t want to waste my time by searching for freelance jobs. Is there a way?
======
zapperdapper
One option - learn a trade. When I get really bored I take on painting and
decorating jobs. I have a friend who is a mechanical engineer who does
plumbing on the side.

Do you have any hobbies? If so you might be able to spin up some spare coin
from those.

------
davidscolgan
One idea: Start a mailing list about a topic that you know and that other
people want to learn. Write to them once a week with a valuable piece of
information. Once you hit 200 subscribers write an ebook that summarizes
everything you say in your letters in one place.

------
blue4
Resume keyword editor

------
sunny1304
Learn trading stock/forex ...

~~~
marketgod
Futures as well, however, it's not so easy.

